# التسبحة الشاروبيمية (قدوس قدوس قدوس)



## ramzy1913 (26 يناير 2011)

سلام ونعمة://



التسبحة الشاروبيمية
قدوس قدوس قدوس
[ دراسة موجزة عن القداسة والتقديس ]



+ قبل أن ندخل في شرح كلمة قدوس ، ينبغي أن نعلم أننا أولاً لم نأتي بهذه الكلمة من أفكارنا الخاصة ، بل أول ما استلمناها ، استلمناها من الكنيسة ، والتي بدورها استلمتها بالروح من الآباء عبر الأجيال والذين استلموها من أشعياء النبي الذي استلمها بالسمع عند رؤية السيد الرب ، وأدركوها في سر خبرة الخلاص الذي تذوقوها بالروح القدس من الرب نفسه ، ووضعوا نفس ذات التسبحة في طقس القداس الإلهي ، الذي أصبح للكثيرين للأسف – بحكم العادة – شيء بسيط وعادي ، مع أنه في الحقيقة هو مُشَبَّع بغنى مجد حضور الله بكل بهاء مجده الخاص ، لأن الله مستعلن في القداس بملء غنى مجده البهي ، لذلك الكنيسة كلها تشترك في التسبيح بفمٍ واحد قائلين [ قدوس قدوس قدوس رب الصباؤوت السماء والأرض مملوءتان من مجدك وكرامتك أو مجدك الأقدس ] ؛ لذلك ينبغي الآن أن نفهم أصل هذه التسبحة وسبب وجودها في داخل الطقس الكنسي ، لأن بدونها لن نقدر أن نفهم معنى الكلمة وفعل قوتها في داخلنا كقوة حياة الله فينا ، فبكوننا نتناول من غنى مجد أسرار الله المحيية ، لذلك فأن هذه الكلمة لن تكون لنا كلمة مجردة ، بل هي قوة فعل تقديسنا الحقيقي كما سوف نرى بوضوح من خلال سلسلة شرحنا لكلمة قدوس ، ولنلاحظ حينما يُقال في القداس الإلهي [ القدسات للقديسن ] ، الرد الفوري وراء هذه الكلمة [ واحد هو الآب القدوس ، واحد هو الابن القدوس ، واحد هو الروح القدس آمين ] ، على اساس أن الله الثالوث هو القدوس وحده فقط ومنه قداستنا بالذبيحة المقدسة التي نتناول منها كلنا ، اي هو من يشع فينا قداسته ، بمعنى أن يستحيل علينا أن نعرف للقداسة طريق إلا بالله وحده فقط ، لأنه هو الذي يقدسنا ، ففي المسيح الرب نتقدس ، طبعاً ليست قداسة مطلقة بل نسبية وحسب قامة كل واحد فينا وعلى قدر انفتاح القلب للتقديس بالروح ....
أولاً مقدمــــــــــة :

بكوننا لا نعرف أبعاد سر القداس الإلهي وعظمة مجد غناه الروحي واللاهوتي لذلك لا ندرك قوة هذه التسبحة الخاصة والتي ننطق بها ونحن متكاسلين وفي تراخي وعدم انتباه !!! 
فلنا أن نعرف أن هذه التسبحة دخلت كعنصر أساسي في الإفخارستيا ، وليس مجرد وجود ثانوي أو وجود عادي أو يمكن الاستغناء عنه ، بل دخلت كتسبيح استعلاني في العهد الجديد ، ولكون أن الرب يُستعلن في الأساس وبالسر في الإفخارستيا لذلك استُخدمت هذه التسبحة المهيبة في القداس الإلهي بسبب استعلان الخلاص بدم المسيح في كأس الإفخارستيا ، ولكي نفهم هذا ، ينبغي أن نعود ونتذكر أن التسبيح في العشاء الأخير الذي صنعه المسيح الرب مع تلاميذه كان بعد العشاء ، بعد رفع كأس البركة الذي يُسمى الآن كأس " الإفخارستيا " أي كأس الشكر ، ونلاحظ أن بعد الشكر في العهد القديم كان التسبيح يُقدم بالمزامير ، والتي كانت تعتبر نبوه عن المسيا الآتي المنتظر ، ولكن الكنيسة في العهد الجديد حريصة دائمة أن لا تُستخدم المزمور (باعتباره نبوه) في لحظات الاستعلان الإلهي ، أي استعلان تدبير الخلاص الذي أكمله المسيح بمشورة الآب وعمل الروح القدس بالتجسد والفداء . لذلك قدمت الكنيسة تسبحة الشاروبيم بدل المزامير تعبيراً عن الاستعلان السمائي كما رآه أشعياء النبي بالنسبة لله ، لأن عند استعلان الله ورؤيته باستعلان مجده الفائق والمهيب تنطلق هذه التسبحة [ رأيت السيد جالسا على كرسي عال و مرتفع و أذياله تملا الهيكل . السرافيم واقفون فوقه لكل واحد ستة أجنحة باثنين يغطي وجهه و باثنين يغطي رجليه و باثنين يطير . و هذا نادى ذاك و قال قدوس قدوس قدوس رب الجنود مجده ملء كل الأرض ] (إش 6: 1 – 3) ، مع أنه في القداس انطلق بصورة أعمق رؤية ، لأنه هنا ينطلق ليُقدم للثالوث القدوس ، باعتبار أن استعلان الثالوث القدوس هو أعظم تسبيح يُمكن أن يُقدم لله الحاضر بملء مجده معنا ، ومن هنا نستوعب سر هذه التسبحة التي تقال في القداس الإلهي بفم الشعب كله معاً وفي آنٍ واحد ، عوض المزامير كما في العهد القديم الذي فيه الكل ينتظر استعلان الله في ملء الزمان ... 


وينبغي أن ننتبه أن هذا التسبيح البديع يأتي بعد طقس تقديم الحمل ، أي تقديس الخبز والشكر على الكأس ، وتسمى التسبحة في هذا الوضع [ إفخارستية التسبيح ] كأساس ونواة الإفخارستيا المسيحية الجديدة ...


وبعد ذلك نلاحظ أن الكاهن يبدأ يقول آجيوس أو قدوس ويقوم بالرشومات أثناء الصلاة بكلمة قدوس ، على أساس أننا نحن أيضاً نمتلئ في القداس الإلهي - وبسبب حضور الله القدوس - من مجده ، بإرسال الروح القدس علينا للتقديس ، وذلك لنقبل مجد هذه الذبيحة التي هي الأساس ومصدر التقديس على المستوى العملي كما قُدمت لإشعياء بالسر :
[ رأيت السيد جالسا على كرسي عال و مرتفع و أذياله تملأ الهيكل. السرافيم واقفون فوقه لكل واحد ستة أجنحة باثنين يغطي وجهه و باثنين يغطي رجليه و باثنين يطير. و هذا نادى ذاك و قال قدوس قدوس قدوس رب الجنود مجده ملء كل الأرض. فاهتزت أساسات العتب من صوت الصارخ و امتلأ البيت دخانا. فقلت ويل لي إني هلكت لأني إنسان نجس الشفتين و أنا ساكن بين شعب نجس الشفتين لأن عيني قد رأتا الملك رب الجنود. فطار إلي واحد من السرافيم و بيده جمرة قد أخذها بملقط من على المذبح. و مس بها فمي و قال أن هذه قد مست شفتيك فانتزع أثمك وكُفر عن خطيتك ] (أش 6: 1 – 7)

+ فيا أحبائي ألم تدركوا معي الآن عظمة مجد بهاء الله في القداس الإلهي الذي نحضره كما لقومٍ عادة بدون أن نعي ونُدرك هذا المحضر المهوب والمخوف والمملوء مجداً عظيماً جداً ، لكي نأخذ من على المذبح الإلهي الحي جمرة الطهارة والنقاوة لنكون أهلاً للشركة مع الله القدوس مُحيي أنفسنا كلنا ، هذه الشركة المقدسة التي حدثنا عنها القديس يوحنا الرسول ليظهر استعلان الله لنا ، والتي لا نقدر أن نستوعب سرها إلا في سر القداس الإلهي المجيد :
[ الذي كان من البدء الذي سمعناه الذي رأيناه بعيوننا الذي شاهدناه و لمسته أيدينا من جهة كلمة الحياة. فان الحياة أُظهرت و قد رأينا و نشهد و نخبركم بالحياة الأبدية التي كانت عند الآب و أُظهرت لنا. الذي رأيناه و سمعناه نخبركم به لكي يكون لكم أيضاً شركة معنا و أما شركتنا نحن فهي مع الآب و مع ابنه يسوع المسيح. و نكتب إليكم هذا لكي يكون فرحكم كاملا. ] (1يو1: 1 – 4)

فلندخل اليوم للفرح الكامل في سر الشركة المقدسة ، ونتذوقها في القداس الإلهي ، لنرى ونسمع ونلمس ونأخذ ونشترك وفي النهاية نفرح ونبتهج ....


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 فبراير 2011)

موضوع راااااائع 
شكرا على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ramzy1913 (14 فبراير 2011)




----------



## aymonded (23 ديسمبر 2013)

شكراً يا جميل على نقل الموضوع وتم تعديله وكتابته مرة أخرى وسيتم استكمال السلسة قريباً، كن معافي وإلهنا الحي يعوض تعبك المبارك آمين​


----------



## ramzy1913 (24 ديسمبر 2013)

اشكر محبتكم الرب يبارككم


----------

